# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  طلب إعراب الجملة التالية

## خالد م

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
أعضاء المنتدى 

أرجو إعراب الجملة التالية إعراب مفردات و جمل:
إن ما يسوءني من طالبات العصر و طلابه إهمالهم لغتنا العربية

----------


## أم هانئ

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
> أعضاء المنتدى 
> 
> أرجو إعراب الجملة التالية إعراب مفردات و جمل:
> إن ما يسوءني من طالبات العصر و طلابه إهمالهم لغتنا العربية


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذه محاولة للإعراب :

إنّ : حرف توكيد ونصب مبني على الفتح لا محل له من الإعراب

ما : موصولة بمعنى الذي مبنية على السكون في محل نصب اسم إن .

يسوءني : يسوء : فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة / والنون للوقاية
حرف مبني على الكسر لا محل له من الإعراب / وياء المتكلم : ضمير مبني
على السكون في محل نصب مفعول به .

من : حرف جر مبني على الفتح لا محل له من الإعراب .

طالبات : اسم مجرور بمن وعلامة جره الكسرة وطالبات مضاف و

العصر : مضاف إليه مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة .

( وشبه الجملة من الجر والمجرور متعلق بيسوء لا محل لها من الإعراب )

و : الواو حرف عطف مبني على الفتح لا محل له من الإعراب .

طلابه : طلاب : معطوف على طالبات مجرور وعلامة الجر الكسرة 
وهو مضاف والهاء ضمير متصل مبني على الكسر في محل جر مضاف إليه .

إهمالهم : إهمال : فاعل ليسوء مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة وإهمال مضاف وهم :
 الهاء ضمير متصل مبني الضم في محل جر مضاف إليه والميم للجمع .
( وكذا إهمال خبر لإن مرفوع / أظنه من باب : التنازع أو الاشتغال ؟ لا أذكر )

لغتنا : لغة : مفعول به منصوب للمصدر العامل ( إهمال ) / وضمير المتكلم ( نا)
مبني على السكون في محل جر مضاف إليه .

العربية : نعت للغتنا منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة .

( وجملة يسوءني الفعلية لا محل لها من الإعراب صلة الموصول )



هذا والله تعالى أعلم  
علّ بعض الأفاضل يفيدنا بالتصويب .

----------


## أبو عمار الطبراني

بارك الله فيك

----------


## سرمد طه

إعراب ممتاز وبارك الله فيك

----------


## هاني خليل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الفاضلة أم هانئ
جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك الله فيكم على هذا الإعراب

ولكن أظن أن إعراب كلمة إهمال : اسم إن مؤخر
إذ اتصل بها ضمير عائد على متقدم ( طالبات العصر وطلابه )

والله أعلم
نرجو الإفادة والتوضيح بارك الله فيكم

----------


## خالد م

بارك الله فيكم على هذه الإفادة  و سؤالي : ألا يمكن أن تكون الجملة  - ما يسؤوني  - في محل رفع خبر إن  
أرجو الإفادة و بارك الله فيكم

----------


## مصطفى مدني

إهمالهم :خبر إن مرفوع بالضمة وهم ضمير مبني في محل جر مضاف إليه 
وفاعل يسوءني ضمير مستتر تقديره (هو) يعود على ما الموصولة ولا يصح إعراب الإهمال فاعلا حتى لا يصبح التركيب ركيكا

----------


## خالد م

الاخ مصطفى ألا ترى معي أن اهمال تؤدي وظيفة  الفاعل ولا تفيد معنى الخبر في الجملة 
أفيدونا بارك الله  فيكم

----------


## محمد حسن عبد الناصر

لا يصح إعراب (إهمال) فاعلا ؛لأنه لابد أن تشتمل جملة صلة الموصول _ وهي (يسوءني ) على ضمير يعود على الاسم الموصول _وهو (ما ) ويربط جملة الصلة بالاسم الموصول ؛ حتى لا تكون أجنبية عنه ، ويطابقه في النوع والعدد ،ويسمى هذا الضمير عائدا ؛ فإذا قلنا (يسوء ) فعل مضارع ، والفاعل (إهمال ) وياء التكلم في محل نصب مفعول به _فأين الضمير الذي يعود على الاسم الموصول ؟ فلزم أن يكون الفاعل ضميرا مستترا تقديره (هو) يعود على الاسم الموصول ،ويربط جملة الصلة بالاسم الموصول ،وهو يطابقه في النوع والعدد ، و(إهمال ) خبر (إن) مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة.
والله أعلم .
والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد.

----------


## بادي سيدي خالد

سلام الله عليكم ،إن:أدة نصب وتوكيد
ما:اسم موصول مبني على السكون بمعنى الذي فيمحل نصب اسم إن
يسوء :فعل مضارع مرفوع بالضمة وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهلرة والنون للوقاية

----------


## مؤمن جبر

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم المولى عظيم الاجر      والعفو مع غفرانه والبر
لي بعض التعليقات على الإعراب السابق :
1- من  حرف جر مبني على السكون لا الفتح
2-ما اسم موصول مبني على السكون في محل نصب اسم إن
3- إهمال : خبر ان

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

بارك الله في الجميع، ولي - إذا أذنتم - الملاحظات التالية:
1- تحية إجلال وتقدير للأخت أم هاني؛ لمبادرتها - كعادتها - في الرد على المواضيع،وهذا يدل على توقد الذهن، ونبل الأخلاق.
2- أنتم - بارك الله فيكم - تقيمون الإعراب على التعريف القديم:
الجملة الاسمية هي التي تبدأ باسم، والجملة الفعلية هي التي تبدأ بفعل
وهذا التعريف - اليوم - غير مقبول،
وإنما التعريف الصحيح:
الجملة الاسمية.. هي: التي تخلو من الفعل، والجملة الفعلية.. هي: التي فيها فعل.
وهذا مفيد جدا في تحديد نوع وعدد الجمل
3- الإعراب - بعيدا عن المعنى - خطأ كبير، وما بني على باطل فهو باطل؛
فلا بد من ربط النحو بالدلالة، وهذا هو الذي أبدعه عبدالقاهر الجرجاني في (نظرية النظم)
وبناء على ما تقدم، 
يقدر المعنى أولا، ثم - على ضوئه - يتم الإعراب، في ضوء التعريف السابق
والخلاصة:إن ما يسوؤني - من طالبات العصر - وطلابه إهمالهم لغتنا العربية.
دعك من الجملة الاعتراضية مؤقتا فيكون المعنى:
إن الذي يسوؤني إهمال لغتنا العربية.
ثم دعك من إن مؤقتا، فيكون:الذي يسوؤني إهمال لغتنا العربية.
ثم دعك من الذي مؤقتا، فيكون: 
يسوؤني إهمال لغتنا العربية.
الآن نأتي إلى التأصيل: كم عدد الجمل؟ الجواب: واحدة.لماذا؟ الجواب: لأن عدد الأفعال هو (واحد)أين فاعله؟ الجواب: إهمال. هذا هو المعنى، وهذا هو عمدة الإعراب
نأتي الآن إلى الفضلات:
إن ما يسوؤني - من طالبات العصر - وطلابه إهمالهم لغتنا العربية.
إن: حرف ناسخ، بمعنى أنه ينسخ الحركة الإعرابية فقط، ولا ينسخ المعنى
وعلى هذا، فافتراض وجود اسم إن قائم على اعتبار الجملة اسمية، وهذا خطأ، إذن لا وجود لاسم إن ولا خبرها وهذا نحو تقليدي قام على نظريات افتراضية، وألغى المعنى، الذي هو الأساس، وافتراض نظرية العامل، هو الذي أوقع القدامى في الصنعة النحوية، وهذا اجتهادهم، أما العلماء المعاصرون، فيرفضون أبوابا بأكملها في النحو، منها:التنازع - الاشتغال - الاختصاص
ويقولون: لو شطبت من النحو، لكان أفضل
أما أسماء الموصول - بشكل عام - فهي مجرد أدوات توكيد، لا تؤثر في المعنى
وإنما هي أداة ربط، فأنت لا تستطيع أن تقول: إنّ ينجح المجتهد
وتحتاج إلى اسم موصول (رابط) فتقول: إنّ الذي ينجح المجتهد.
أما المعنى فلا يتغير
وبناء على ما سبق
فلا فرق بين قولك:  المطر ينـزل، وقولك: إن الذي ينزل هو المطر،
فالجملة فعلية في جميع الأحوال، لكن وجود (إن) يلزمك نصب ما بعدها، وعلى هذا جرى كلام العرب، وإلا فإن المطر فاعل في الحقيقة
وأما التقديم والتأخير فليسا من مباحث النحو، بل من مباحث الدلالة والمعنى والبلاغة
وبما أن الفعل (يسوء) متعد، فلا بد أن يكون له مفعول، وهو (لغتنا)
أما حرف الجر (من) فهو يبنى على السكون، إلا إذا كان المجرور بعده معرفا بأل 
فحينئذ يبنى على الفتح.
والله الموفق

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

> أنتم - بارك الله فيكم - تقيمون الإعراب على التعريف القديم:
> الجملة الاسمية هي التي تبدأ باسم، والجملة الفعلية هي التي تبدأ بفعل
> وهذا التعريف - اليوم - غير مقبول،
> وإنما التعريف الصحيح:
> الجملة الاسمية.. هي: التي تخلو من الفعل، والجملة الفعلية.. هي: التي فيها فعل.
> وهذا مفيد جدا في تحديد نوع وعدد الجمل


محمد يضحك
المدرس نحترمه جدا
القرآن يحفظك
هل هذه الجمل اسمية أم فعلية ؟؟

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

> محمد يضحك
> المدرس نحترمه جدا
> القرآن يحفظك
> هل هذه الجمل اسمية أم فعلية ؟؟


ثلاثتها جمل فعلية
لأنها تحتوي الفعل
وهذا من المسائل القليلة، التي تفوق فيها الكوفيون على البصريين

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

أرجو ألا أثقل عليك أخي, هلا أعربتها بغض النظر عن كونها كوفية أو بصرية,
 وأختصر عليك الأمر (محمد, المدرس, القرآن)

----------


## خالد م

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
نتقدم بجزيل الشكر إلى كل شارك أو أزال الغموض في إعراب هذه الجملة و بارك الله فيكم و زادكم في العلم بسطة 
و شكرا

----------


## محمد حسين جمعة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو أن تصغوا لفكرة مخالفة تماماً لما عرضتم؟!
حيث أرى أن إهمالهم هي اسم إن المؤخر وأما الاسم الموصول (ما )فهو  الخبر المقدم لحصول الفائدة معه!
أي:إن إهمالهم لغتنا العربية  ما يسوءني
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو إبراهيم الحربي

بلا تطويل 
إهمالهم خبر إن مرفوع وهو مضاف من باب إضافة المصدر إلى فاعله.

----------


## الحراشي

مـا شاء الله عليكم وأنـار الله لكم الطريق وزادكم من العلم صالحه . عندمـا أنظر إلى هذه الحوارات أجد نفسي متأخرا بعشرات السنين لأصل لهذا الأفق ...و الله الموفق ...

----------


## عبق الياسمين

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله كل خير
طريقة رائعة (طريقة يزيد الموسوي) استفدت منها كثيراً 
إلى الأفضل دوماً

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

تحياتي للجميع
مهم جدا عند تناول أي قضية - في العلوم الإنسانية - أن نستعين بفروعها من نفس التخصص
إن لم يكن من تخصصات أخرى، كما يفعل الفقيه؛ فهو لا يستغني عن الحديث والتفسير وهكذا
ومعروف أن أفرع علم اللغة أربعة: الأصوات - الصرف - النحو - الدلالة
وأنا أضيف فرعا هاما جدا جدا، وهو فقه اللغات السامية
ونخطئ عندما نتناول الإعراب بعيدا عن الدلالة؛ فالعلوم اللغوية متداخلة، والفصل بينها خطأ كبير
والقدامى الذين فعلوا ذلك قدموا لنا مادة علمية جافة، حتى وصلنا - بعد إنجازات الخليل وسيبويه وابن جني وأبي حيان -
إلى التسهيلات والتلخيصات والشروح.
يجب أن نميز بين نوعين من الإعراب: 
1- النحوي، وهذا يلغي الدلالة
2- الدلالي، وهذا هو الذي فعلته هنا،وهو ما لفت نظر عبق الياسمين، وهو الذي يدعو إليه كل من ألف في النحو من المحدثين، من أصحاب دعوة تجديد النحو،كـ:
إبراهيم السامرائي - مهدي المخزومي - شوقي ضيف - عباس حسن - عبدالصبور شاهين - عبدالأمير الورد - فاضل السامرائي..
وينبغي أن يكون آخر همنا أن نعرف لماذا هذي مرفوعة وتلك منصوبة؛ لأن الجواب سيكون ببساطة كلمة الفراء الخالدة
" أي كذا خلقت " لكن الذي يهمنا هو فهم المعنى
والآن أعود لأسئلة أبي حاتم
محمد: فاعل،القرآن: فاعل..وهذا واضح، لكن الإشكال في مثل قولك " المدرس نحترمه جدا "
وهو بالمناسبة إشكال أورده الدكتور فاضل السامرائي في كتابه ( تحقيقات نحوية: 96) على الدكتور الراحل مهدي المخزومي
في كتابه ( في النحو العربي.. نقد وتوجيه) أما أنا فليس عندي إشكال؛ فإنه
وفق القاعدة السابقة: عدد الجمل = عدد الأفعال
تكون الجملة العمدة " نحن نحترم المدرس " فتضمر ( نحن ) ليصبح " نحترم المدرس " ثم تحذف الاسم وتضع الضمير ليصبح
( نحترمه ) وهي جملة تامة: فعل وفاعل مستتر ومفعول
أما المدرس الأولى فهي جملة أخرى، وإذ يستحيل فهم المعنى دون تقدير محذوف، فلا مانع منه
فيكون ( المدرس أستاذنا نحترمه جدا ) فهما جملتان في الواقع لا جملة واحدة
( المدرس أستاذنا: اسمية) (نحترمه جدا: فعلية)
وقد يعترض البعض على تقدير المحذوف، فأقول هذا لا بد منه، وهو أصل كلام العرب
وليس من التكلف في شيء، ومثله قوله تعالى: سورة أنزلناها، فصبر جميل
فلا يمكن فهم المعنى دون تقدير محذوف
هذا ما عندي ونرى تعليق الأفاضل، خاصة الدكتور محمد حسين جمعة

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

اشتملت بعض المشاركات السابقة على أخطاء ينبغي التنبيه عليها لأهميتها وحتى يظهر الخلل المنهجي فيها:

أولا: عندما يسأل سائل عن إعراب الجملة، فإن المقصود كما هو واضح بيان الإعراب المعروف على اصطلاح النحويين، كما إذا سأل سائل عن مسألة فقهية، فيكون المراد بيان أقوال الفقهاء لا أقوال السباكين، وكما إذا سأل سائل عن مسألة حديثية فيكون المراد بيان أقوال المحدثين لا أقوال الأطباء. أما ما اخترعه المعاصرون مما يسمونه تجديدا للنحو (وما هو في الحقيقة إلا مخرقة وتزييف ودعاوى تجديد لطلب الشهرة) فهو -على التنزل- اصطلاح جديد كان ينبغي لهم أن يخترعوا له مسمى جديدا، لا أن يأخذوا الاصطلاحات التي وضعها النحويون؛ فإن أرادوا أن يخالفوا النحويين في كون محمد في (محمد خرج) مبتدأ ويجعلوه فاعلا، فهم أحرار فيما اختاروا، ولكن كان ينبغي أن يسموه اسما آخر غير (الفاعل) لأن كلمة (الفاعل) اصطلاح نحوي وضعه النحويون على معنى معين، فمن أراد أن يغير هذا المعنى فلا بد أن يغير الاسم أيضا، أما أن يخالف النحويين في المعنى المعروف عندهم مع إلصاق المعنى الجديد باصطلاحهم المعروف عندهم، فهذا خلل منهجي واضح لا ينبغي أن يختلف فيه.

ثانيا: الذي يقول إن (ينزل المطر) مثل (إن الذي ينزل هو المطر) لا يختلف قوله هذا عمن يقول إن (ينزل المطر) مثل (المطر نازل)، فكلاهما فِعْل (ينزل) و(نازل)!! ولا يختلف قوله عمن يقول: (إن المطرَ ينزل) مثل (المطرُ ينزل)، فكلاهما فاعل لكن الأول فاعل منصوب والثاني فاعل مرفوع!!

ثالثا: يخطئ من يقول إن عبد القاهر الجرجاني خالف منهج النحويين بإضافة علم الدلالة إليه، بل الجرجاني ينص مرارا وتكرارا على خلاف ذلك، وكل ما فعله هو استخراج دقائق المعاني المختلفة بحسب التعبيرات المختلفة، وهو ينص أيضا على أن المعنى الإجمالي واحد (وهو ما يناظر الإعراب أحيانا عند النحويين).

رابعا: الجرجاني ينص نصوصا واضحة على اختلاف المعاني باختلاف الصيغ اختلافات يسيرة جدا، فكيف يظن ظان أن (ينزل المطر) و(إن الذي نزل هو المطر) متساويان عند الجرجاني؟!!

خامسا: قول بعض الكوفيين إن زيدا في (زيد قام) فاعل، هو قول شاذ مهجور، قاله بعض القدماء ثم مات قوله بموته، وأجمع النحويون على خلافه بعد ذلك؛ لأنه واضح الفساد والخلل، ولذلك لم يشتغل الأكثرون ببيان فساده والرد عليه، ولكن أصحاب تجديد النحو لما كانوا علماء بنحو الأعاجم جهلاء بنحو العرب فقد صور لهم هذا أنه لا فرق بين (زيد قام) و(قام زيد)، والإنسان قد يعذر بجهله؛ لكن أن يجعل جهله هذا قاعدة نحوية جديدة فهذا هو الذي لا يعذر فيه.

سادسا: قول من قال (عدد الجمل = يساوي عدد الأفعال) إن كان اختراعا جديدا يريد أن يحصل به على براءة اختراع فهو وما أراد لنفسه، لكن أن ينسب هذا الكلام للنحو العربي، فهذا باطل وافتراء.
فالمقصود أن كل إنسان حر في اختراعاته؛ لكن لا يصح أن يجعل هذه الاختراعات فرضا يجب قبوله عند العلماء.

وأرجو أن لا يفهم من كلامي خلاف المراد، فكلامي معروف ومنهجي معروف.
والله أعلم.

----------

